# Do you need a permit to sell something at school on the weekend when you're 13?



## sunaynaprasad (Aug 19, 2014)

In my story, my main character, who's thirteen, has to do a fundraising project for her school. One of her friends will suggest to come to her soccer game, which will be at the middle school they attend, and sell something.
I looked all over the Internet to see if you need a permit to sell something at your school when it's not in session and you're not old enough to get working papers. I couldn't find anything relevant. I know you need a permit to sell at a park. The story is also set in Ohio and I looked up the age restriction for getting working papers there. It's the same as in NY, 14. By the way, my MC's birthday is in April, so I can't have her turn 14 during the story since it's the fall. I also can't change her birthday since in the published book prior to this (From Frights to Flaws), her birthday is shown.
If anyone has done a fundraising project for school (had to sell something or offer a service and donate the earned money to a charity), how were you able to get money?


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 19, 2014)

Well, first most fundraisers don't happen when school isn't in session. Second, if it's a school sanctioned fundraiser and she's selling at a school function, she doesn't need any permits. She's not in business or employed - she's a volunteer for whatever event/organization the fundraiser is for.


----------



## tabasco5 (Aug 23, 2014)

I would say to use artistic license on this one - it probably doesn't matter either way.


----------

